# Team Disco new sponsor leaked.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Spirito and S2H have been handling the paperwork and haven't quite completed the deal but it looks like the deed is going down before the champaigne is dry in Paris.

Seems like francois is going to part with some of his vast pool of internet loot and next year the team is going to be known as "Team MTBR sponsored by the RBR Podium Girls Forum."

No more small riders on the team since that will only fit on XXXL Jerseys which is why Lance has been eating those pom frits cooked in duck fat and lifting weights. The man is planning a comeback and with his rigerous training there will be lots of room on the back of the jersey now. Rumor has it that next year he is going for the lantern rouge in all three tours! :thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

MB1 said:


> Spirito and S2H have been handling the paperwork and haven't quite completed the deal but it looks like the deed is going down before the champaigne is dry in Paris.
> 
> Seems like francois is going to part with some of his vast pool of internet loot and next year the team is going to be known as "Team MTBR sponsored by the RBR Podium Girls Forum."
> 
> No more small riders on the team since that will only fit on XXXL Jerseys which is why Lance has been eating those pom frits cooked in duck fat and lifting weights. The man is planning a comeback and with his rigerous training there will be lots of room on the back of the jersey now. Rumor has it that next year he is going for the lantern rouge in all three tours! :thumbsup:



Haa! What I'm really interested in is the Team Discovery wives.

Levi's wife. Hincapie's wife... who else?

fc


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

francois said:


> Haa! What I'm really interested in is the Team Discovery wives.
> 
> Levi's wife. Hincapie's wife... who else?
> 
> fc


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

guess who


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Britney Spears? At first I thought it might be Pamela Anderson, but the girl in this pic is missing the tatoo.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

bigpinkt said:


> guess who


Odessa


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

..or Britney. Same dif. except one can ride a bike.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

BikinCO said:


> Odessa


Exactly. She seems to have, um, Grown, since her bike racing days.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

you're talking about her sunglasses, right?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

looks like the guy in the red shirt is vomiting at the sight of her...


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Guess who :aureola:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

francois said:


> Haa! What I'm really interested in is the Team Discovery wives.
> 
> Levi's wife. Hincapie's wife... who else?
> 
> fc


Lance's mom 


/Lounge joke


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

No-one ?

Oh well..


----------

